# Arguing



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

whats the old joke,
*warning un-PC joke coming below, do not read if you are easily offended even though its humor*




arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics, even if you win your still retarded.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I never argue at all....its boring since im always right #-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I never argue at all....its boring since im always right #-o


LOL!!! :razz:


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I never argue at all....its boring since im always right #-o


Now I know I was wasting my time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I live by my bi-line below. Just doesn't make sense to argue with someone you've never met in person. You can't look them in the eye and you can't punch them in the mouth. 
If they are that ignorant/dumb or just plain stupid then why would their opinion of you mean a thing? 
Now messing with someone's head can be fun though! :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Percy rocks and Dominic sucks . I say we vote him off the island .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Percy rocks and Dominic sucks . I say we vote him off the island .


 
PD is cool :razz:!


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> Percy rocks and Dominic sucks . I say we vote him off the island .


Excuse me? What do you mean?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Excuse me? What do you mean?


I like turtles .


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Oookkk then


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I like turtles .


+1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> +1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


Ah very funny. Strange kid.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I like turtles .



Good in soup or deep fried!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Everything tastes good deepfried .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Grease sugar and salt! The three basic food groups. :wink:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Grease sugar and salt! The three basic food groups. :wink:


I'm hungry .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Grease sugar and salt! The three basic food groups. :wink:



you forgot vitamine A Bob :-s


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm hungry .


I just finished making dinner ....lamb With coconut curry and fried rice...want me to send you some ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you forgot vitamine A Bob :-s


That sounds good for you . I don't want any of that .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you forgot vitamine A Bob :-s


Vitamine A???? We don't need no stinking vitamines! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Speaking of hungry....I need my milk and cookies. It's way past noon here! 
Thhh, Tthhhhha, That's all folks! :wink:
Play nice now! :twisted:


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I just finished making dinner ....lamb With coconut curry and fried rice...want me to send you some ?


Youcan send some here babe but don't expect anything later on. Just joking Alice.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I just finished making dinner ....lamb With coconut curry and fried rice...want me to send you some ?


That was not nice . Now I'm really hungry .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Youcan send some here babe but don't expect anything later on. Just joking Alice.


Babe  for that im not sending you nada!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Calling Alice "BABE"! #-o

Now I KNOW I'm leaving for lunch! :-# 8-[8-[8-[


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> That was not nice . Now I'm really hungry .



Jim ? have you ever known me to be nice


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Babe  for that im not sending you nada!


Ok just get a beer Hun


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Calling Alice "BABE"! #-o
> 
> Now I KNOW I'm leaving for lunch! :-# 8-[8-[8-[


smart move Bob...im not sure Dominic is going to survive this massive FUBAR...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Ok just get a beer Hun


First grow a pair dear...then when can discus the matter again.


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> First grow a pair dear...then when can discus the matter again.


Two softballs in a sock count, cause thats the perportions you'd be dealing with. Now how bout that beer


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you forgot vitamine A Bob :-s


The most important vitamin.....D :wink:!

I'm also about to cook coconut curry Alice, have all my chilis, garlic and coriander at the ready.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Jim ? have you ever known me to be nice


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTh5JzRziHE


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Two softballs in a sock count, cause thats the perportions you'd be dealing with. Now how bout that beer


if only It would impress...do something with them instead of trying to peddel them on the internet in the hopes of finaly gettin you sum....


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTh5JzRziHE



:lol:

be nice....untill its time to not be nice!


hey Jim what time is it !


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahaha! So good!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Babe  for that im not sending you nada!


Batter up there, u gone and done it now Dominic :twisted:](*,):twisted:#-o:-\":lol:


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> if only It would impress...do something with them instead of trying to peddel them on the internet in the hopes of finaly gettin you sum....


Did I mention the sock is size 17. Chew on that while you get me that beer sweatheart


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol:
> 
> be nice....untill its time to not be nice!
> 
> ...


It's that time . Don't hurt him too much .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Did I mention the sock is size 17. Chew on that while you get me that beer sweatheart



damn 17 millimeters ? you poor thing...need a pair of magnifying glasses to help you find it or do you just follow the sign that says " When i grow up i want to be a real penis" 

and stop asking for beer....your underage....only adults can consume alcohol and youre clearly not one of them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is a sweat heart ?? Are you calling her fat ??


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> damn 17 millimeters ? you poor thing...need a pair of magnifying glasses to help you find it or do you just follow the sign that says " When i grow up i want to be a real penis"
> 
> and stop asking for beer....your underage....only adults can consume alcohol and youre clearly not one of them.


A bit large for most tool boxes anyhow.


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is a sweat heart ?? Are you calling her fat ??


Oh no, misspelled


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice I'm actually very charming and romantic as long as you serve me. I'm usually soft spoken but I do carry a big schtik. Finally I've found a forum with some personality


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Alice I'm actually very charming and romantic as long as you serve me. I'm usually soft spoken but I do carry a big schtik. Finally I've found a forum with some personality


Everyone's entitled to be stupid....but you are abusing the priviledge


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Everyone's entitled to be stupid....but you are abusing the priviledge


You brought it up


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Alice I'm actually very charming and romantic as long as you serve me. I'm usually soft spoken but I do carry a big schtik. Finally I've found a forum with some personality


Those who brag the most have the most to prove.

Alice, need to share the lamb recipe, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Alice I'm actually very charming and romantic as long as you serve me. I'm usually soft spoken but I do carry a big schtik. Finally I've found a forum with some personality


Great post!

Why would anyone want to vote this guy off the island??


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Great post!
> 
> Why would anyone want to vote this guy off the island??


Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


>


Aww didn't mean to confuse ya Maggie. 

But why vote him off the island? No pics of said "big schtik" = no proof = voted off the island.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Aww didn't mean to confuse ya Maggie.
> 
> But why vote him off the island? No pics of said "big schtik" = no proof = voted off the island.


C'mon now Ashley, who exactly on here is going to post pics of their big schtik? If i were a male (which I'm not), and I had a big schtik (which I don't), I wouldn't post pics neither. I believe him .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> C'mon now Ashley, who exactly on here is going to post pics of their big schtik? If i were a male (which I'm not), and I had a big schtik (which I don't), I wouldn't post pics neither. I believe him .


Lol, you're right, we should believe him. But come on, size 17 sock? Anyone can wear a size 17 sock, I'm pretty sure that'd go up to my knees though.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Lol, you're right, we should believe him. But come on, size 17 sock? Anyone can wear a size 17 sock, I'm pretty sure that'd go up to my knees though.


A size 17 would go much further up my knees, he may have meant head size like the hat inners you get, size 17 is kinda average. I did like big schtik though....thought that was original and deserves not to get voted off the island on that account alone. I say P & D stay, they kinda go together like S & M don't ya think?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Must be a size confusion between countries, lol. I wear size 7 shoes, so a size 17 sock would definitely be nearly to my knees (think inches here, that's how our shoes are designed anyway). That definitely begs the question of "pics or it didn't happen"...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Must be a size confusion between countries, lol. I wear size 7 shoes, so a size 17 sock would definitely be nearly to my knees (think inches here, that's how our shoes are designed anyway). That definitely begs the question of "pics or it didn't happen"...


That's really interesting, US clothes sizes are a lot bigger than UK sizes :smile:.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> That's really interesting, US clothes sizes are a lot bigger than UK sizes :smile:.


No kidding, I went and looked it up. My size 7 shoe is equivalent to your 4 1/2, definitely confusing because my oldest child wears a size 4 1/2 shoe and he's only 7 years old.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Those who brag the most have the most to prove.
> 
> Alice, need to share the lamb recipe, that sounds pretty good.


Will have to wright it down and PM it to ya


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, your size 10 is our size 14 (ladies clothing), your size 10 is our size 6...rivetting stuff this! Point is, 17 didn't sound that huge to me taking into account the size differences lol  .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

OOH just found Dominic's size 17 sock shtick playing hide the salami!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> OOH just found Dominic's size 17 sock shtick playing hide the salami!


Get away....that's never 17 inches...wait a minute, American or Euro size? :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Get away....that's never 17 inches...wait a minute, American or Euro size? :lol:


look at the doll's hands...she's gotta know something we dont :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Or it's like telling fishing tales "I swear, it was this |---------------------------------------------------------------| big man!"


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like you gals can't get your mind off this?
Thanks for the beer Alice! Internet Kisses


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Sounds like you gals can't get your mind off this?
> Thanks for the beer Alice! Internet Kisses



Ok thats my vote for of the island....now i got to go find me a bucket coze that made my stomach turn something awefull


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's get back to dogs!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good idea. This is getting close to being closed!


----------

